# General > Reunions >  Looking for people who started Wick High in 1965

## donmcleod

:Grin: 
Goodday from Sunny Australia.

I'm Donald McLeod commonly known as Leo at school and I've just found this page after Helen Berry ( nee Budge) told me about it.

I've lost touch with just about everyone after decades moving around so would like to hear from people I knew at school and meet up for a laugh.

Can always piggy back on the 1966ers if necessary and let them do all the work !

Although I am in Australia I travel a lot and come through Europe regularly.

Hoping to hear from some of you soon.

----------


## KitKat

Hi Donald

We were in the same class but I was one of the invisible ones so you won't remember me! If you put up your email address I'll get in touch with you directly.

We were in Melbourne couple of years back...great place, great country

Do you ever see Kempy, Tich etc ?

----------


## Elena

I have heard a rumour that the "50 this year"s are having a reunion in Edinburgh in a couple of weeks.  Maybe someone who knows more about it could post a few details here.

----------


## parkie

is helen budge bill budges daughter coal merchant

----------


## dirdyweeker

Yes. She was in Wick for a reunion that we had last year.

----------


## jock leith

:Grin: Hi Donald,
Are you any relation to William McLeod who lived in Seaforth Ave.I live in New Zealand now but like to catch up with Wick happenings.

John Leith ex Kennedy Terrace 1952-60 then Owen Place.

----------


## ciderally

hi donald....did you live in cairndhuna?

----------


## Venture

No ciderally he stayed in South Road. There was another Donald McLeod who used to play in local bands.

----------

